# Steile Wände, Steilufer



## CrimsonTide (20. Aug. 2009)

Hallo Koi-Experten 

ich stehe davor, meinen Gartenteich eventuell etwas umzubauen und möchte nicht unbedingt einen reinen Koi-Pool bauen. Meine Frage ist eher generell was das Profil betrifft, da ich durch Platzmangel und Tieferlegung des Teichs auch sicher ein Steilufer haben werde.

Wie habt ihr die Steilufer bzw. steilen Wände in euren Teichen gelöst? Ist da einfach blanke Folie? Ist das nicht zu sehr UV-Strahlung ausgesetzt und wird die Folie dadurch nicht auf Dauer kaputt? Welche Materialien kann man zum Abdecken verwenden, wenn es nicht zu teuer werden soll? Ich hab da von Pflanzentaschen (bei Koi-Teichen ja eher keine bis wenig Pflanzen oder?), Ufermatten und auch von Rasenteppichen gelesen?!

Teichgrund und andere flachere Bereiche würde ich mit Sand machen ...

Danke für ein wenig Info, wie die Ufer aussehen könnten. Habe wie üblich die Suche bemüht, bin aber auch nicht wirklich fündig geworden 

lg,

Aaron


----------



## Jackson (20. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Steile Wände, Steilufer*

Hallo Aaron , 

Ich habe bei meinem noch nicht fertigen Teich, an einer der beiden Längsseiten
kurzflorigen Kunstrasen ( ohne Drainage ) über die Teichfolie gelegt.
Dieser Kunstrasen war bei einem Quadratmeterpreis von 1,89€ relativ günstig und geht über eine Pflanzenstufe bei 80 cm bis zum Grund ( 2 Meter tief ).

Bilder reiche ich nach.

Gruß , Stefan


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (20. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Steile Wände, Steilufer*

Hi Aaron,

mach die nicht zu steil - ich hab hier schon bilder gesehen wo die nicht betonnierten wände nach innen eingestürtz sind.

Die UV Strahlung ist unter der wasseroberfläche sehr gering bis gar nicht da - also brauchst du dir da um die folie keine gedanken zu machen - auf dieser wird sich auch ein film bilden und die folie ist geschützt. 

Ich rate aber von kunstrasen dringend ab da sich in diesem doch einige chemische stoffe befinden die dann ins wasser gelangen. 

Ganz gut machen sich Pflanztaschen die du dann über die kante reinhängen und bepflanzen kannst.


----------



## jochen (20. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Steile Wände, Steilufer*

Hi Aaron,

hier mein Lieblingsbeitrag zum Thema Steilufer, Danke an karsten...

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/13

habe meinen Teich so gebaut, und bin mehr als zufrieden damit.
Ist allerdings nur ein Golditeich, nix Koi...

zum Thema Kunstrasen,

ich verwende schon einige Jahre Kunstrasen im Teich,
 habe seitdem noch keine Erkrankungen der Fische beobachten können.

Zudem habe ich die Möglichkeit chemische Parameter im Wasser zu messen,
das Wasser wurde von mir schon öfters untersucht, und keine negativen Ergebnisse hinsichtlich chemischen Substanzen abgelesen.


----------



## karsten. (21. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Steile Wände, Steilufer*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> ...
> Ich rate aber von kunstrasen dringend ab da sich in diesem doch einige chemische stoffe befinden die dann ins wasser gelangen. .....



Hallo
auf welche Erkenntnisse oder Publikationen stützt sich Deine Aussage ?

die "Rasenteppiche" die wir meinen ,sind aus 
Polypropylen, Polyamid oder Polyester 
für den Außenbereich zugelassen und geprüft 

viele Teichfolien bringen mehr Trennmittel und Weichmacher in die Teiche


mfG


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (21. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Steile Wände, Steilufer*

Hi Karsten,

ich dachte irgendwie hatten wir hier dazu schon einmal so einen Thread  ... da stand das die dinger sich nach wenigen Jahren im Teich auflösen und langsam zerfallen. Der darin enthaltene Kleber ist wohl nicht sehr langhaltend bei ständiger Durchfeuchtung. 
Ich will hier niemanden verrückt machen und hab auch keine fundierten Erkenntnisse zu meiner Aussage 
Aber ok - jeder muss halt selber entscheiden was er in den Teich tut. 

Meine Meinung galt dem Kunstrasenterppich der an der unterseite so hell ist und den es da auch mit Noppen gibt und nicht einem kompletten Plastikrasenteppich.

Ich wünsche noch viel Erfolg


----------



## GG aus GL (21. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Steile Wände, Steilufer*

Hallo,

ich habe eine Teichseite = Terrassenseite als steile, senkrechte Wand.

Folgender Aufbau:
Viel Beton - Stärke 10 bis 15 cm Beton; dickes Vlies; Folie und dann von Naturgarten die Ufermatte mit Taschen... sieht klasse aus und die restlichen 40 cm Folie bei der Tiefe von 1,45cm siehts Du nicht....

Gruß
Gerd


----------



## Fluni81 (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Steile Wände, Steilufer*

Huhu!

Ich buddel das Thema nochmal hoch


Ich hab das nicht verstanden, mit den großen Steinen die Teichfolie abzudecken..die müßte ich dann ja ins Wasser, AUF die Folie legen, was mir wirklich widerstrebt?!:beten

Ich hab hier gesucht, kann aber nirgendwo ein Foto von diesen Pflanztaschen entdecken. Ich glaub, diese Matten hatte ich auch im Teich vom Vorbesitzer....allerding ist mir schleierhaft, wie ich das am Teichrand festmachen soll...wie er das gemacht hat weiß ich nicht, weil die Pflanzen schon so mit dieser Matte verwachsen war, das das von alleine gehalten hat...

gruss antje


----------



## Annett (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Steile Wände, Steilufer*

Hallo Antje.

Taschenmatten kann man beispielsweise so 

  am Ufer "befestigen". 
Schwarz = Folie; Grün = Matte
Der Inhalt/die Pflanzen sollte dann allerdings nicht zu schwer sein.


Man könnte die Matten auch mit Edelstahldraht und "Heringen" (diese bitte in den Gartenboden, nicht in den Teich) am Ufer festbinden.


----------



## GG aus GL (25. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Steile Wände, Steilufer*

Hallo,

NaturaGart Taschenmatte TM 120 Ufersicherung 2 x 6 Pflanztaschen, für eine 1,2 m lange Uferstrecke findest Du auf Seite 58 im Katalog oder hier im Internet:
http://shop.naturagart.de/Teiche/Uf...M-120.html?listtype=search&searchparam=tm 200

Gruß
GG


----------

